# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 >  بازی سورس باز تست حافظه و سرعت عمل

## mrsafari

با سلام خدمت دوستان 
این برنامه جنبه آموزشی دارد
بازی تست سرعت عمل وحافظه است به همراه کدآن به زبان ویژال بیسیک
امیدوارم که از آن استفاده کنید و لذت ببرید.
بازی را باحجم بسیار کم دانلود کنید واز سورسش بهره جویید.
Email: safari_109@yahoo.com :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## mrsafari

تست کنید خوشتون می آید

----------

